# Fm Stocking Tonight!!!!!!!



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

Just got an email they are stocking some wool covers and seconds tonight







So run run run!!!

I have no cash but I want to live vicariously through the rest of you









Tammy


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I am anxiously waiting!!!!!!


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

Oh, and I don't have any money either!!! But I do have a credit card!!


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

I just got the email myself.







What time do they normaly stock? I am sooo new to this.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I need one..somebody help me snag an AIO sz 1 or 2 for one of my boys







PLEASE!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Ssssssshhhhhhhhhhh, you weren't supposed to tell! :LOL Yay Fluffy mail!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Not getting anything for me, but I will try to help others...LMK


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

wish there was a preview of the stocking :LOL then i would know if there is anything I need or not. I am so worn out from today I dont have the energy to sit here but I so want some FM!


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I just want a size 2 NL. If someone helps me get one, I will do my best to help someone else get whatever they want!!!


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Shhh,there is a reason why some of us are on the mailing list!


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

What is FM? I love wool and I have cash


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Darcy37, FM stockings are not for the faint of heart, LOL...


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

kailia, dont keep me in suspence what is Fm


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

www.fluffymail.com Hope you have fast fingers and a speedy connection because everything will be gone in *seconds* of stocking!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I need any Size 1 fitteds or AIO's. ANY! If anyone wants to help. LOL


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I have to run out the door...so if anyone wants to stalk for me I'd love anything in either size







Dd fits size 1 and 2 equally well, but a littlew different if that makes any sense!


----------



## Too Busy (Apr 3, 2004)

I will try to help as many of you as poosible. I think the announcement is AWESOME and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the change to the shopping cart!!!! It is great that items that you put in your cart are yours at that moment!!!

Thank you FM mamas!!!!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Sz 2 AIO are my friends!!!









AND, don't you LOVE the new feature where it's sold once you put it in your cart!









AND, I have to go bring in groceries, can someone watch sz 2 AIO for me for 15 minutes?







If not that's ok... I just feel better knowing maybe if she should stock while I'm bundled up in this blizard that I won't have to







You're all good people! May the best stalker get many!


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

I am just running otu for a couple hours...can anyone grab be boyish LC with NO microfleece?

please just 1 or 2...I may as well dream:LOL

thanks mamas!


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frogmorest*
Just got an email they are stocking some wool covers and seconds tonight







So run run run!!!

I have no cash but I want to live vicariously through the rest of you









Tammy


Why must everyone keep talking about this???


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Claire - I'll see what I can do for you! I can't buy any for myself but I still love to stalk! :LOL


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Ok I'm going to beg - tomorrow is my birthday and I have houseguests living in my computer room - please, please someone try to get me an aio sz 2 in gn colors - embroidery a +++!!!


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I hope it's soon. I want something. Something good. A pick-me-up for the not-so-great day today. I've never gotten anything new from FM before.

*please.let.it.be.before.i.go.on.my.dinner.break*


----------



## squintz22 (Feb 4, 2004)

I've got my fingers crossed too.....I've never gotten anything either!!!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Just want to wish everyone best of luck!!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

good luck to all! i'm stepping out of this one. absolutely no money to spare!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
I hope it's soon. I want something. Something good. A pick-me-up for the not-so-great day today. I've never gotten anything new from FM before.

*please.let.it.be.before.i.go.on.my.dinner.break*

What size is lil Miss KC? a sz. 1 right?!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

This is agonizing.......I am to tired & to pregnant for this but still I sit.....refresh.....refresh....refresh


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

What time does this all happen, anyone know?

I don't think I can afford anything, but I like to look...


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
This is agonizing.......I am to tired & to pregnant for this but still I sit.....refresh.....refresh....refresh










yes, my rear in now asleep


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Me too Stacey, altho not as pregnant as you







still my ribs hurt and my butt hurts and my refresh finger is burning lol. I even took a nap and still nothing. Not that i can really afford anything but who can turn down a fitted or wool from FM?!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I have never seen so many diaper crazed mamas in one place :LOL Add me to the list of numb bums


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*
I have never seen so many diaper crazed mamas in one place :LOL Add me to the list of numb bums


:LOL

I'm afraid to move..I have a sleeping babe on my chest.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I am horriable at stockings :LOL but if anyone happens to grab anything size 2 that they don't want I will take it


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

I want a nightlight in any size!

AmiBeth


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Okay mamas help me out where will they show up? Under instock? I can't figure out where I need to be refreshing? HELP


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm just in it for the hunt,







in training, :LOL. I bet the Fluffy Mail mamas get a real kick out of us drooling over their site.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

"lets shop" under "instock"

And the site used to go down.....while they were stocking....I have not looked in ages :LOL


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks Kindmomma!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Yeah, Shelly is right, the site goes down while they are stocking..or it used to.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I would offer my services........but I am not always here. But I used to be REAL good in my day :LOL

Oh and I charge by the hour....


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

add me to the numb butts :LOL


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

I keep telling myself, "it's only a diaper, Jillian, you have one already and you only use it for nighttime because it's so bulky on dd," but I'm still here, refresh, refresh, refreakingfresh. :LOL


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

oops double post


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Waiting for a FM stocking is Chinese water torture. :LOL


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I think its more like the Chinese touture where they shove bamboo under your nails. I guess I would be excempt from this as I have aready bit mine off in anticipation... :LOL


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I agree! This sucks! I'm hungry and I need to pee!!! LOL


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

add me to the numb butts
I had half of the nether region go numb on me once while stalking :LOL


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

:LOL
Ok I give up, 3 hours waitin my bum and ribs can take no more!

If anyone happens to grab a size 0 or 1 in a fitted OR wool, seconds would be great and in girly colors id appreciate it  <fat chance I know>

good night numbbutts and FM stalkers alike!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok lets pay Diaper Hyena Survivor. Who has been refreshing the longest? I 've been going since about 4:15. (thank goodness for DH) Who will win immunity and the title of Sole Hyena survivor!


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Yikes! I should have picked up my kids a half an hour ago.


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

Lol!!!!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*
Ok lets pay Diaper Hyena Survivor. Who has been refreshing the longest? I 've been going since about 4:15. (thank goodness for DH) Who will win immunity and the title of Sole Hyena survivor!


I have since 5:15..I have to thank DH too. I just hope this isn't a 3 AM stocking.


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Well, let's see, I've been here since the first post! LOL

Okay, I've risked af ew minutes here and there by getting a quick shower and making myself a quick grill cheese sandwich.

i'm not sure what I want! LOL Maybe a NL for DS or something for the new baby.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I won't last for a 3 am stocking


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow, I didn't even get the email until 5:45 and that's when I started. It's getting old though, I'm beginning to wonder if the FM mamas are playing a cruel joke on all of us gullible diaper freaks.

:LOL nah, they know we'd hunt them down if they did that:LOL


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Well, I guess the good news is we haven't crashed the site by all our visiting and refreshing :LOL


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

hi mamas! just got the email...too bad dh and i are actually spending some quality time together tonight so i'll miss it...(-: well not TOO bad i guess...
if anyone scores a size 2 lc nightlight for me i'll love you forever







!

eta: i guess there won't be any nightlights? just aios, wool and fitteds maybe, from the e-mail...

Enjoy your stalking, mamas...hopefully someone will give you a butt massage when it's all over


----------



## squintz22 (Feb 4, 2004)

I didn't start until 6:40pm....holy crap I seriously won't make it until 3am....


----------



## Imonion2 (Jun 21, 2003)

i need a size 2 nightlight...please let me be there when they stock!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Lori and I have been at it since 4pm. Sheesh im getting tired of sitting here. Dh is making dinner for us, what a nice DH. Ill feel bad if I have to eat it here, but I guess I might. Its only one night, my sons only 16 months, hell forgive me right?? LOL


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Jesse, that is if you're still following this madness, yep, Katherine would easily fit a size 1 still! Silly skinny thing that she is. ... I think I'm going to shoot for wool. We'll see. I'll take what I can get of course


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

This reminds me of the Righteous Baby stockings! Those got really crazy!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I wonder how many pages this thread will be when thay finally stock! LOL


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, gals. I will be an hour late picking up my girls. I'm out. Somebody snag me a print fitted if you can.


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

here still going on 3 1/2 hours of refreshing, refreshing, refreshing :LOL :LOL


----------



## squintz22 (Feb 4, 2004)

I just wish there was more of a general timeframe!


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

:


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I was going to help out all the mama's I could but I just got Connor down and now have to go find the driveway - we're under about 10 inches of snow. If I don't go do it, I'll never get out tomorrow!

Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Is anyone else getting annoyed at the two wool covers? Everytime I see them, I want to scream QUIT MOCKING ME!! :LOL


----------



## suearoo22 (May 4, 2004)

I think I might fall asleep at the computer waiting, come on already!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Wow...getting old. Yet Im still going at it. This dinner is getting in my way of stocking. LOL


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I hate those wool covers !!!!!!!! Ok well not really but, get out of my face already!! I want new fluff!!

They said evening, so that could be anytime from now to midnight!


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

I havent been doing this nearly as long and I am already impatient. I dont know how you all do this!


----------



## mamma2kaden (Nov 7, 2004)

Another Refresher & FCB Virgin.:LOL I'm trying for a wool cover.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I got one... I got one......


----------



## squintz22 (Feb 4, 2004)

crap. I blinked and missed it.


----------



## mamma2kaden (Nov 7, 2004)

I missed it while posting


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

I missed it ALL!!! I was looking for a size 1 FCB though so I'm all good. I tried to get something for someone else but alas it was GONE!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

holy crap that was fast....it was like...blink...gone!! LOL.
I'm so glad I'm broke, these stockings STRESS me out!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I walked out for 1 minute and everything is gone!!! How did that happen?


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Freak! Everytime I tried to put one in my cart it was gone! Anyone have buyers remorse get intouch with me!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

If anyone has remorse on that gorgeous Size 0 Wool Cover, my lil princess doesnt have any covers yet and Ill take it! Pretty please!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

I suck, suck, suck at stalking. Maybe since I didn't get a darn thing here at this I'll get the peacock blues shorts at MM!!


----------



## mamma2kaden (Nov 7, 2004)

What did you get Judy?







That's so awesome!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

ok, and now I'm feeling a little sick and my hands are shaking. It was my first hyena stocking and I actually felt the adrenaline jolt through me. Is that pathetic? Whew, I'm glad it's over. Congrats to all who scored!


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Holy crap, the sold out while I was refreshing!! WTG whoever got them.


----------



## suearoo22 (May 4, 2004)

Damn I got up to pee and missed it, friggin tiny bladder!!!







:


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

To the mammas I was stalking for...I'm sorry, no luck...


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

that was quick! i was watching to see what was getting stocked (no paypal anyway







) and i went to the bathroom and came back and they were gone!


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

oh my goodness. stepped away cause baby was screaming. All my afternoon wasted waiting







:


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Anyone willing to sell me a size 0 or 1 in anything me and my babe would appreciate it


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jillbob*
ok, and now I'm feeling a little sick and my hands are shaking. It was my first hyena stocking and I actually felt the adrenaline jolt through me. Is that pathetic? Whew, I'm glad it's over. Congrats to all who scored!

You're totally NOT pathetic. I still do that, and it's been like a year now - lol.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I am almost shaking I can't believe I really. did. get. something. It's this GORGEOUS wool http://www.fluffymail.com/shop/index...20&prevstart=0 ... Wool! I really did get a wool cover!! (I wish I could have gotten a size 2 as well, but... whoa it was so fast!!)


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazy4mykids*
oh my goodness. stepped away cause baby was screaming. All my afternoon wasted waiting







:

That was me!

IF ANYONE HAS BUYERS REMORSE...PLEASE PM. I NEED A 1 OR 2. PLEASE


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

YAY I can go to sleep happy now. No, I didn't score anything. But just needed the commune w/ friends. :LOL

Great Work FM Mamas!

Now, how to practice for the feb stocking? hhmmm

Congrats to those who scored some Diapering Beauties.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Well done ladies.







Who got the wizard???


----------



## lumi (Dec 2, 2004)

Congrats to all who scored!

I'll content myself with looking at the pretty pictures of everything I missed


----------



## mamma2kaden (Nov 7, 2004)

WoW Judy!!!! That is beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I answered the phone and everything was gone!!!!! I wanted that wizard!!!







:


----------



## mamma2kaden (Nov 7, 2004)

My heart is still beating fast. lol. I had never stalked before! I wish I could have actually scored something. But it was fun!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

It was so nice, wasn't it? *sigh*


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

If anyone has buyers remorse from the wizard one I'll take it off your hands :LOL WTG mamas that got something my hat is off to your skills







How exciting was that!!!







Oh and beautiful work fluffy mamas what beautiful stuff!!!!!


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Okay.. I got but one thing... SOMEBODY else had to of scored! Who got the orange PUL AIO? (I would have nabbed that in a second... alas, the wool was the first thing I clicked on!)


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Geeeezz!!!
I step away to start dinner, come back and everything is gone!! Arrrgh! And after all that waiting!

I love the size 0 Wool cover and the purple cover with the flowers! Arrgh.
I guess its just as well I don't have the moolah for either of them right now. <sigh>

Hope I haven't burnt dinner...


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
I am almost shaking I can't believe I really. did. get. something. It's this GORGEOUS wool http://www.fluffymail.com/shop/index...20&prevstart=0 ... Wool! I really did get a wool cover!! (I wish I could have gotten a size 2 as well, but... whoa it was so fast!!)











Woohoo! Good for you! Miss Katherine is going to look so cute! You'll have to post pics!


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

Missed it wanted a wool


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

I wanted a size one fitted. If anyone wants to part with one, we would be grateful


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh yes, I forgot. WTG fluffymamas. Really nice stuff.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

I somehow managed to snag the wizard AIO for Julia (averymybaby). Don't ask me how...I still can't figure that one out :LOL


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grace474*
I somehow managed to snag the wizard AIO for Julia (averymybaby). Don't ask me how...I still can't figure that one out :LOL


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

OMG, is it always like that? I was sitting here just clicking "refresh" and when the new items came up, they all said "Quantity 0," so I thought something was wrong. Is it b/c I have dial-up? If so, I am so screwed for the February stocking! :LOL Fortunately (I guess), I was only looking for FCB fitteds, and there were none of those.

Congrats to those who scored! And, FM ladies, lovely stuff!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grace474*
I somehow managed to snag the wizard AIO for Julia (averymybaby). Don't ask me how...I still can't figure that one out :LOL



















































































I absolutely LOVE you, Janet.






























I must have put 2 wool covers in my cart the same time as someone else, because when I got to my cart page it said 0.







: Janet had already beat me to the size 2 PUL when I tried for it :LOL (which is what I was really going for, size 2 PUL then wool) But HOORAY for Janet, she is a stalking goddess, little does she know.







:LOL


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
OMG, is it always like that? I was sitting here just clicking "refresh" and when the new items came up, they all said "Quantity 0," so I thought something was wrong. Is it b/c I have dial-up? If so, I am so screwed for the February stocking! :LOL Fortunately (I guess), I was only looking for FCB fitteds, and there were none of those.

Congrats to those who scored! And, FM ladies, lovely stuff!









I have cable and it did the same thing. FM mamas, your stuff is gorgeous!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

WOW, You ladies are crazy! I think I would have been real mad if I hit refresh and everything was already loaded and gone. I probably wouldnt have a laptop anymore.
There were some pretty lookin dipes though


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

LOL ...thank goodness I missed the whole thing!

but did you notice that someone snuck some more items into the hyena preview?


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Holy cow.. there are some gorgeous new items in the hyena preview!!

There's something about this dipe: http://www.fluffymail.com/shop/image...LimeFloral.jpg that is just gorgeously feminine without going over the top! Or this http://www.fluffymail.com/shop/image...eachVelour.jpg ... oh man.. I would probably just pet that all day long!

And... I'm *still* not that into fitteds


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

wow, beautiful stuff! I totally missed it (after stalking all afternoon and evening). I had a size 1 wool cover JUST like the size 2 with the celtic rainbow. I love that one! congrats to the hyenas and







to the fluffy mamas


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~WickidaWitch~*
WOW, You ladies are crazy! I think I would have been real mad if I hit refresh and everything was already loaded and gone. I probably wouldnt have a laptop anymore.
There were some pretty lookin dipes though









Yeah...stalking w/ a laptop is dangerous, to easy to throw when you miss something! :LOL


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
http://www.fluffymail.com/shop/image...eachVelour.jpg ... oh man.. I would probably just pet that all day long!










i'm not into girly diapers at all but that is gorgeous! i want that!


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *plum*







i'm not into girly diapers at all but that is gorgeous! i want that!

Oh I know... it's just.... so yummy looking!


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm totally into girly diapers, but I am so sad that there are almost no size two girly diapers in the preview yet. I hope they make some of those in size two. Of course, unless I can find someone with a T1 line it doesn't sound like I will have a chance.


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

Darn! When did they stock? I sure would like to try a size 2 aio before dd pt.
Did they stock during Alias???? surely not!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yarnia*
Darn! When did they stock? I sure would like to try a size 2 aio before dd pt.
Did they stock during Alias???? surely not!


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Well add me to the list of those who suck at Fluffymail stockings! :LOL I was hitting refresh for hours too. But, then the baby needed to be put to sleep. DH says "I'll watch it for you." I'm just thinking, there's no way he'll be able to do this. He's says "They're just diapers. How fast can they sell out??" I'm trying to explain that they'll be gone instantly. So, of course the Fluffy Gods







stock while I'm putting the baby down. DH never stood a chance.







I tried to explain why you ladies are called Hyenas! Note to self: Must teach dh the finer art of stalking Fluffymail before February.







:


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

So no one else is going to fess up and say what they got?


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

not me..... :LOL


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

I just cant believe I wasted my whole afternoon and have nothing to show for it.







:


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Those wool covers and the wizard are so beautiful









I have to say it was so liberating to just watch the stocking with no intentions of buying.No stress or anxiety.After two years this was the first time I felt free from the diaper addiction.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Those wool covers and the wizard are so beautiful









I have to say it was so liberating to just watch the stocking with no intentions of buying.No stress or anxiety.After two years this was the first time I felt free from the diaper addiction.









I'm so with you- i've done that before just for the fun of it. Beccabottoms stockings were my favorites


----------

